# How many times can I re take exam



## Queenevelyn (Sep 18, 2014)

How many times may an individual take National AAPC Exam before having to re take the course? How much is the exam after taking is 2 times?


----------



## searchthweb (Sep 18, 2014)

*You will have to pay additional ...*

Hello

I have asked the AAPC staff this same question ... and their reply was, "You can take the test as many times as you need, but will have to pay the $300 for each two times."

Jim


----------



## mattern10 (Sep 18, 2014)

Also depends which exam you are taking for the cost they are all different.  Icd 10 is $60 then there are the specialty ones


----------

